# Ci Fiat motorhome help!



## 127362

hello all,

I am new to this motorhome lark and need some help.

Where do i get parts for a 2005 Ci riviera 180 garage? I have damage around the habitation door. It is a fibreglass trim that goes around the bottom section of the door and no one seems to sell stuff like that on the net.

I need a new hinge for the garage door - old one has seized and snapped

The drivers mirror has broken away and I can,t find one the same as mine. All the ones for sale seem to have two bars between the mirror and mount. Mine has one large plastic cover over both bars with a big aluminium bracket inside - is this a Ci modification of a standard ducato mirror?

What is the story with Ci? have thay gone bust or changed the name to roller team as i have seen this on other vans

Thanks Richard


----------



## backaxle

(What is the story with Ci? have thay gone bust or changed the name to roller team as i have seen this on other vans)

Hi,C.I are part of the Trigano Group and they own many MH.companies throughout Europe,Roller team is just one,Autotrail,chausson,challenger,Euramobil are amongst others.You should be able to get parts through a main dealer as they use the same parts on alot of there models.,
GRP is better repaired then replaced ,try a bodyshop.
Backaxle


----------



## dcummin

Hi there - try one of the larger dealers like Danums

http://www.danummotorcompany.co.uk/

unfortunately spare/replacement parts have to come from Italy and they can take forever. I waited 8 months for a warranty replacement garage door (good job it was only costmetic or I would have been off the road)

as the previous poster said - best try a bodyshop for a faster and poss cheaper solution

David


----------



## mgw

As said try a body repairer I waited 9 months for a new side skirt,the mirror is a fiat mirror should be able to get one from any dealer for about £80


----------



## GerryD

All of the major CI dealers now have direct access to the CI parts ordering system and deliveries are now better than most british manufacturers. 
For dealers go to:
http://www.ci-motorhomes.co.uk/
If you are still stuck, phone Trigano on 01472 571000 and speak to Andrew Davies in After Sales.
Gerry


----------



## twinky

tad said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am new to this motorhome lark and need some help.
> 
> Where do i get parts for a 2005 Ci riviera 180 garage? I have damage around the habitation door. It is a fibreglass trim that goes around the bottom section of the door and no one seems to sell stuff like that on the net.
> 
> I need a new hinge for the garage door - old one has seized and snapped
> 
> The drivers mirror has broken away and I can,t find one the same as mine. All the ones for sale seem to have two bars between the mirror and mount. Mine has one large plastic cover over both bars with a big aluminium bracket inside - is this a Ci modification of a standard ducato mirror?
> 
> What is the story with Ci? have thay gone bust or changed the name to roller team as i have seen this on other vans
> 
> Thanks Richard


Richard

Have a look on ebay and search for 'ducato mirror' they often come up - and at a fraction of the dealer price.

Cheers


----------



## daz99

For your garage door hinge try geoff cox had mine within 1 month. I have been through 3 as i believe it is a common problem, thats what you get when you use steel on aluminium(sp)!! You may need your chassis number for the hinge. Geoff cox may also be able to help with the door otherwise ring autotrail as ci are now part of that group for this you will need the chassis number.


----------



## Eisbaer

For bodywork repairs you are probably better going to a local supplier. I demolished the abs plastic panels all down one side of my MH a couple of years ago. Same story: the replacement parts would have to come from Italy and (aside of the outrageous cost) would take about 10 years to ship. I went to the local workshop of a guy who restores old motorbikes and he was able to make up replacement panels in fibreglass (much stronger) using the panels from the undamaged side as guidlines. I spray painted and re-fitted them myself. Now you'd never be able to tell that I destroyed a Toyota Yaris on a country road. 

Note: Since this incident, I have re-set my satnav unit to "bus" rather than "pushbike". Now it doesn't send me down wee narrow little lanes in order to get somewhere quickly and I haven't had any further need of bodywork repairs....


----------



## 117518

Hi,

Not sure if you garage hinge is the same as that fitted to a Carioca 656, if it is Pioneer have them in stock, £12.00 each I think.

http://www.pioneercaravans.co.uk/


----------



## backaxle

Have a look on E-Bay item No.280386524632.


----------



## backaxle

Have a look on E-Bay item No.280386524632.


----------



## 127362

backaxle - thanks for the tip! but i went to my local fiat dealer yesterday and he had the electric one on the shelf. He said he had had it for so long I could have it for £100 instead of the retail of £215

it is now fitted and working so all is well.

It is a shame that fiat will not sell just the cruciform casting inside as that was all that was damaged.

Still i now have a spare shell, two mirrors and two motors, so not too bad

Thanks all for your help - good idea these forums!  

richard


----------

